# iMac 27" (late 2009) ne detecte plus aucun réseau wifi



## -nicolas- (11 Août 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Après avoir parcouru la toile de long en large, dans plusieurs langues et ne trouvant pas de solution je me tourne vers vous.
J'ai cherché, trouvé des problèmes similaires, trouvé des réponses... infructueuses...

Le matériel:
iMac 27" late 2009 i5
OS X Yosemite 10.10.4
Livebox Orange 2014

le contexte:

En 2013, dans un premier temps, d'un coup l'iMac perd le Wifi, c'est à dire qu'il ne détecte plus AUCUN réseau. A l'époque nous vivions dans un immeuble avec plein de réseaux environnants. J'ai rapidement cherché puis ai fini par me connecter en Ethernet. Après un déménagement en 2014, plus possible de se connecter en Ethernet pour raison d'agencement, j'ai repris mes recherches et ai trouvé une manip' via "Terminal" et BINGO, ça marche!

En 2015, il y'a quelques semaines, à nouveau plus de détections de réseaux WIFI, je recherche des solutions, retrouve la manip' via "Terminal" mais rien n'y fait, ça ne marche toujours pas. Je retente tout ce que je trouve, Power Cycle, effacer les registres, les mots de passe, les autorisations mais toujours rien.
Pour autant ma carte WIFI est présente et semble détectée.
N'ayant pas mis à jour mon OS depuis plusieurs années, je me résout hier à passer sous Yosemite, un peu inquiet quant aux performances de mon "vieil" iMac. Après 3h d'installation, si les performances sont très bonnes, toujours aucune détection de réseaux WIFI.

J'en arrive à faire appel aux experts avec une question que j'espère la plus étayée possible.
N'hésitez pas si vous avez des pistes, je reste à proximité, pour le moment branché par Ethernet mais par terre dans un coin de la pièce à l'opposé de là ou devrait être l'ordinateur, sur son bureau!

La Box fonctionne parfaitement sur le MacBook Pro de ma femme (late 2011), sur nos iPhone 4 et 5 ainsi que sur notre vieil iPad 1.

Bien à vous,
Nicolas


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Août 2015)

Salut

Peux-tu donner la commande passée dans le terminal ?

@+


----------



## -nicolas- (11 Août 2015)

Merci de ton intérêt.
la commande est la suivante:
ping 192.168.1.1 (ou ping 192.168.0.1 ou ping 8.8.8.8 si aucun des deux ne répond). Si cela ne répond pas, tapez alors : ping google.com
tiré de cette page: http://www.ihaveto.be/2012/11/perte-connexion-wifi-mac-comment.html


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Août 2015)

Que te renvoie dans le terminal les commandes :

```
networksetup -listallhardwareports
ifconfig -a
```


----------



## -nicolas- (11 Août 2015)

voici ce que ça me donne:
Last login: Tue Aug 11 12:14:24 on ttys000

ll:~ Nicolas$ networksetup -listallhardwareports



Hardware Port: Bluetooth DUN

Device: Bluetooth-Modem

Ethernet Address: N/A



Hardware Port: Ethernet

Device: en0

Ethernet Address: d4:9a:20:ff:5a:4f



Hardware Port: FireWire

Device: fw0

Ethernet Address: d4:9a:20:ff:fe:ce:26:3c



Hardware Port: Wi-Fi

Device: en1

Ethernet Address: 7c:6d:62:76:a5:4a



Hardware Port: Bluetooth PAN

Device: en2

Ethernet Address: 7c:6d:62:91:2a:d4



VLAN Configurations

===================

ll:~ Nicolas$ ifconfig -a


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Août 2015)

Et le retour de :
ifconfig -a
?


----------



## -nicolas- (11 Août 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Et le retour de :
> ifconfig -a
> ?


il ne veux pas rester à se place, il se trouve tout à la fin du texte.
Je ré-essaie malgré tout.


----------



## -nicolas- (11 Août 2015)

je viens de comprendre que c'était une autre commande, désolé.
Voici le résultat:

Last login: Tue Aug 11 13:33:19 on ttys002

ll:~ Nicolas$ ifconfig -a

lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 16384

    options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>

    inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 

    inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 

    inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1 

    nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>

gif0: flags=8010<POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST> mtu 1280

stf0: flags=0<> mtu 1280

en0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500

    options=b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_HWTAGGING>

    ether d4:9a:20:ff:5a:4f 

    inet6 fe80::d69a:20ff:feff:5a4f%en0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4 

    inet 192.168.1.10 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255

    nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>

    media: autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex,flow-control>)

    status: active

en1: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1460

    ether 7c:6d:62:76:a5:4a 

    nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>

    media: autoselect (<unknown type>)

    status: inactive

fw0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 4078

    lladdr d4:9a:20:ff:fe:ce:26:3c 

    nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>

    media: autoselect <full-duplex>

    status: inactive

p2p0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 2304

    ether 0e:6d:62:76:a5:4a 

    media: autoselect

    status: active

vnic0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500

    options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>

    ether 00:1c:42:00:00:08 

    inet 10.211.55.2 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.211.55.255

    media: autoselect

    status: active

vnic1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500

    options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>

    ether 00:1c:42:00:00:09 

    inet 10.37.129.2 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.37.129.255

    media: autoselect

    status: active

ll:~ Nicolas$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Août 2015)

Tu tapes simplement la commande :

```
ifconfig -a
```
Tu valides par la touche "Entré" et tu donnes le retour.


----------



## -nicolas- (11 Août 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Tu tapes simplement la commande :
> 
> ```
> ifconfig -a
> ...


oui toutes mes excuses, je viens d'éditer le message ci dessus après avoir compris.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Août 2015)

Ton interface wifi est inactive.
Tente un : 

```
networksetup -setairportpower en1 on
```


----------



## r e m y (11 Août 2015)

Il ne suffirait pas de cliquer sur l'icône WiFi dans la barre de menu et choisir Activer le WiFi ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Août 2015)

Et ensuite tu peux faire :

```
networksetup -setairportnetwork en1 SSID_BOX  "MOT_DE_PASSE"
```

En remplaçant SSID_BOX et MOT_DE_PASSE par les bonnes valeurs.


----------



## -nicolas- (11 Août 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Ton interface wifi est inactive.
> Tente un :
> 
> ```
> ...


malheureusement il ne se passe rien:

Last login: Tue Aug 11 13:58:58 on ttys000

ll:~ Nicolas$ networksetup -setairportpower en1 on

ll:~ Nicolas$ 

Merci pour le diagnostic de l'interface WIFI inactive mais ça reste très bizarre du jour au lendemain.



r e m y a dit:


> Il ne suffirait pas de cliquer sur l'icône WiFi dans la barre de menu et choisir Activer le WiFi ?


J'aimerai, j'ai essayé de le désactiver, ré activer... rien n'y fait et pour le moment le WIFI est activé dans ce menu...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Août 2015)

C'est bon signe qu'il ne réponde rien. 
Peux-tu passer la commande suivante.


----------



## -nicolas- (11 Août 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Et ensuite tu peux faire :
> 
> ```
> networksetup -setairportnetwork en1 SSID_BOX  "MOT_DE_PASSE"
> ...



j'ai tenté en remplaçant SSID_BOX par le nom de ma Livebox car de ce que j'ai lu, sur les Livebox 3 leur SSID est leur nom.
Malheureusement rien de mieux, la réponse de Terminal: 
Could not find network Livebox-****


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Août 2015)

Tu as bien respecté les maj/minuscules?


----------



## Ma Dalton (11 Août 2015)

Bonjour,

je n'arrive à comprendre l'intérêt d'utiliser le Terminal pour exécuter des actions que l'on peut commander depuis l'interface utilisateur, que ce soit chercher/supprimer un fichier (non caché) dans le Finder, où activer le wifi...

Pour le cas présent, voici comment je procèderais :

*1.* à tout hasard : reset NVRAM + reset SMC + réparation des permissions

- test connexion en wifi

Si problème pas réglé :

*2.* suppression de la configuration actuelle des interfaces réseaux :

- désactiver le wifi
- préf système / Réseau / Wifi / Avancé, supprimer le réseau de la box (pour supprimer les entrées dans Trousseaux d'accès)
- sauvegarde puis suppression de : Macintosh HD / Bibliothèque / Préférences / SystemConfiguration
- reboot
- activer le wifi
- tenter connexion à la box.

Si problème pas réglé :

*3.* installer sur un disque externe un système tout neuf.

- démarrer sur ce système
- tenter connexion au wifi
- si aucun réseau n'est détecté, le problème est matériel

D'autre part, cet iMac gagnerait à être connecté par Ethernet (câbles dispo dans toutes les longueurs).
On peut aussi utiliser le CPL si besoin.


----------



## Locke (11 Août 2015)

Ma Dalton a dit:


> D'autre part, cet iMac gagnerait à être connecté par Ethernet (câbles dispo dans toutes les longueurs).


Oh que oui et je le conseille aussi. De plus, j'ai trouvé chez Castorama un kit très bien foutu de 20 mètres, le câble ne fait que 2,3 mm de diamètre, avec des clips auto collants et 2 prises murales à fixer.

C'est ça... http://www.castorama.fr/store/Kit-deport-ethernet-20-m-prod11700035.html ...ça va vous paraitre un peu cher, mais à ce jour je n'ai pas trouvé mieux.


----------



## -nicolas- (11 Août 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Tu as bien respecté les maj/minuscules?


oui et dans le doute j'ai testé d'autres combinaisons mais sans succès.


----------



## -nicolas- (11 Août 2015)

Ma Dalton a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je n'arrive à comprendre l'intérêt d'utiliser le Terminal pour exécuter des actions que l'on peut commander depuis l'interface utilisateur, que ce soit chercher/supprimer un fichier (non caché) dans le Finder, où activer le wifi...
> 
> ...



Merci pour ton intervention également.
J'ai donc refait point par point les 2 premières solutions, sans succès malheureusement.
Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir les compétences ni le temps ni les moyens matériels pour la solution 3.

Je souhaitais tenter une dernière fois de résoudre mon problème avant l'achat d'un kit CPL justement. Je trouve qu'il fonctionne plutôt pas mal en Ethernet et comme c'est une "fixe" ça ne pose pas de soucis.
Merci beaucoup à tous pour votre réactivité et votre implication pour tenter de trouver des réponses à un novice!


----------



## -nicolas- (11 Août 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Oh que oui et je le conseille aussi. De plus, j'ai trouvé chez Castorama un kit très bien foutu de 20 mètres, le câble ne fait que 2,3 mm de diamètre, avec des clips auto collants et 2 prises murales à fixer.
> 
> C'est ça... http://www.castorama.fr/store/Kit-deport-ethernet-20-m-prod11700035.html ...ça va vous paraitre un peu cher, mais à ce jour je n'ai pas trouvé mieux.



Je ne connaissais pas non plus, c'est une très très bonne solution, je la garde de côté car je dois traverser une grande pièce et devrait passer au dessus d'une cheminée et 3 grandes portes vitrées, le CPL me semble un poil plus simple bien que la section de câble de "ton" kit soit très faible.
Merci de ton intervention tout cas...


----------



## -nicolas- (11 Août 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Tu as bien respecté les maj/minuscules?


un grand merci à toi pour ta réactivité et avoir tenté de trouver des réponses à mes questions!!!


----------



## CBi (11 Août 2015)

Je ne peux que plusser sur la recommandation de Ma Dalton. Avant de faire des choses compliquées : (1) le plus facile: créer un nouvel utilisateur, se connecter avec et voir si le problème existe (2) avec un disque externe ou à défaut en créant une petite partition sur ton disque dur principal, installer un système tout neuf et tester de même.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Août 2015)

Salut @-nicolas-

En effet le CPL semble la solution à ton problème.
Il semble que ton wifi souffre de quelques problèmes.
Sinon moins cher tu peux acheter une clé wifi usb

Sinon quand tu cliques dans menu /Configuration Réseau/Préférences réseau/
Tu cliques dans Wi-fi puis tu cliques sur  "-" pour supprimer le wi-fi puis sur "Appliquer"
Ensuite tu cliques sur "+" là tu choisis "Wi-fi" dans la liste (tu le renommes "Wi-Fi" au lieu de "Wi-Fi 2"  ensuite tu cliques sur "Activer le Wi-FI" puis tu vas voir dans "Avancé" et tu dis ce que tu trouves dans "Wi-Fi" "Tcp-IP"  etc..


----------



## -nicolas- (12 Août 2015)

CBi a dit:


> Je ne peux que plusser sur la recommandation de Ma Dalton. Avant de faire des choses compliquées : (1) le plus facile: créer un nouvel utilisateur, se connecter avec et voir si le problème existe (2) avec un disque externe ou à défaut en créant une petite partition sur ton disque dur principal, installer un système tout neuf et tester de même.



Avec un autre utilisateur, le problème reste le même. Je ne me sens pas de partitioner mon disque pour ça et pas de disque dur sous la main. J'abandonne pour le moment et "pardonne" à mon bon vieil Imac qui va maintenant sur ses 6 ans sans aucun soucis.
Peut être qu'un formatage en règle lui ferai du bien.



jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut @-nicolas-
> 
> En effet le CPL semble la solution à ton problème.
> Il semble que ton wifi souffre de quelques problèmes.
> ...



J'ai fait cette manip', résultats:
WI-FI: vide, aucun réseau
TCP/IP: Cinfigurer IPv4 Via DHCP - Configurer IPv6 Automatiquement
DNS: tous les champs vides
WINS: Nom NetBios: LL - Groupe de travail: WORKGROUP
802.1X: champs vides
Proxys: tout décoché - dernier champs "Ingorer les réglages proxy pour ces hôtes et domaines:" *.local, 160.254/16
Matériel: Adresse MAC: 7c:6d:62:76:a5:4a - Configurer: automatiquement - MTU: Standard (1500) (champ grisé)

Je suis allé acheté une clé WIFI ce matin à la Fnac, une seule dans le rayon "compatible" MAC, je l'achète et en fait elle n'est pas compatible, les drivers quels qu'ils soient plantent, c'est la D-Link DWA-121 micro USB, avec un beau logo Mac sur la boîte...
demain retour à la case départ, il faudra qu'ils me la reprenne.
Je vais donc commander celle de ton lien jeanjd63 et si j'ai encore des soucis, passage en CPL...

Merci à vous tous!


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Août 2015)

Tu peux essayer ce drivers : 
ftp://ftp.dlink.eu/Products/dwa/dwa-121/driver_software/DWA-121_drv_revA_2-3-4_MacOS_eu_multi_20150303.zip


----------



## -nicolas- (12 Août 2015)

quelle réactivité!
c'est malheureusement le premier que j'ai utilisé, il ne marche pas plus... ça s'installe mais après, impossible d'ouvrir le "logiciel" pour coupler la clé à la box...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Août 2015)

Tu n'as pas à ouvrir de logiciel.
Tu dois avoir dans la liste des matériels une nouvelle référence WI-FI : menu /Configuration Réseau/Préférences Réseau clic sur le + en bas à gauche.


----------



## -nicolas- (12 Août 2015)

Malheureusement rien de nouveau.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Août 2015)

Lorsque tu as installé les drivers, tu as du autoriser l'installation (menu /Préférences système/sécurité et confidentialité/ puis "ouvrir quand même")
Désolé d'insister mais parfois on ne fait pas attention.
Ensuite il devrait te demander de rebooter le Mac.

Ensuite dans Applications : D-Link DWA-121 Utility


----------



## -nicolas- (12 Août 2015)

Oui c'est bien ce que j'ai fait.
Quand je vais dans applications et que je lance D-Link DWA-121 Utility, il ne se lance pas.
une fois affichée dans le dock, si je fais clic droit, je vois " l'application ne répond pas"


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Août 2015)

Et si tu la lances depuis le terminal :
/Applications/D-Link\ DWA-121\ Utility.app/Contents/MacOS/D-Link\ DWA-121\ Utility

Au lieu de tout taper, tu peux commencer par taper :
/Applications/D-   puis appuis sur la touche Tab jusqu'au résulta voulu, puis tu valides par "Entrée". 
Tu auras peut être un peu + d'informations.


----------



## -nicolas- (12 Août 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Et si tu la lances depuis le terminal :
> /Applications/D-Link\ DWA-121\ Utility.app/Contents/MacOS/D-Link\ DWA-121\ Utility
> 
> Au lieu de tout taper, tu peux commencer par taper :
> ...



voici ce que j'obtiens:

Last login: Wed Aug 12 15:10:55 on console

ll:~ Nicolas$ /Applications/D-Link\ DWA-121\ Utility.app/Contents/MacOS/D-Link\ DWA-121\ Utility

2015-08-12 16:23:19.770 D-Link DWA-121 Utility[759:390273] GetPIDForProcessName- ProcessName: D-Link DWA-121 Utility

2015-08-12 16:23:19.771 D-Link DWA-121 Utility[759:390273] [10.9~] U2U3_MacOSX 

2015-08-12 16:23:19.771 D-Link DWA-121 Utility[759:390273] [10.9] U2U3_Get USBD Error

2015-08-12 16:23:19.771 D-Link DWA-121 Utility[759:390273] preferredLang= fr

2015-08-12 16:23:19.772 D-Link DWA-121 Utility[759:390273] countryCode= FR


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Août 2015)

Tu peux essayer avec une autre clé USB, mais j'ai des doutes. Celle-ci devrait fonctionner.
Ça vaudrait peut être le coup de tenter de l'installer sur le Mac de ton épouse pour voir comment elle réagit (la clé pas ton épouse )
Faudra peut être envisager le CPL. J'ai peur que ton Mac ai qq chose qui ne tourne pas rond au niveau matériel.
Peux-tu essayer de passer les test Hardware?


----------



## -nicolas- (12 Août 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Tu peux essayer avec une autre clé USB, mais j'ai des doutes. Celle-ci devrait fonctionner.
> Ça vaudrait peut être le coup de tenter de l'installer sur le Mac de ton épouse pour voir comment elle réagit (la clé pas ton épouse )
> Faudra peut être envisager le CPL. J'ai peur que ton Mac ai qq chose qui ne tourne pas rond au niveau matériel.
> Peux-tu essayer de passer les test Hardware?


Et bien, sans trop y croire j'ai installé la clé sur le MB de ma femme et ça marche directement.
Entre temps D-Link m'a envoyé un driver (le même que celui que j'ai trouvé et que tu m'as fournit).
Plein d'espoir j'ai retenté sur l'iMac mais non, ça ne veut pas!

la clé a brièvement été détectée, assez pour s'afficher dans la liste des réseaux mais pas assez pour créer une connexion... je jette l'éponge et je vais chercher demain un jeu de prises CPL.
C'est pas très pratique, je suis en train de faire mon site internet pile au moment ou la connexion est foireuse!

Je fais le test Hardware et je reviens donner les résultats!


----------

